# 10 pointer down this morning



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Managed to bag a decent 10 pointer I have been hunting this morning!


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Good looking buck. Very solid.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

Congratulations. Very nice buck.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Great buck!! Now let's hear the rest of the story. Tell us the hunt


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats! Nice Buck! Looks like he has some mass. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great buck! congrats!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice buck! congrats! would you tell us a little about your hunt?
sherman


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice heavy mass on him! Congrats!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Atta boy, great buck !!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Took him on our family farm in Madison county. It has an old overgrown cow pasture with a creek running thru it, a couple of very small wood lots, fence rows and crop fields. I had gotten quite a few trail camera pics. of 5 or 6 bucks but this one and one other 10 were the best ones. I was kind of worried I might end up with a tag sandwich. I had passed up several opportunities at the smaller bucks and typically on this property once the crops are harvested the deer head for heavier cover elsewhere. I walked back to one of my stands Wednesday night and just as I got there I caught a glimpse of 2 doe hightailing it thru a brushy area. Climbed into my stand and got ready. Just after the sun dropped below the horizon I did some rattling. About 4-5 minutes after I stopped I spotted a deer in an open area coming my way. Put the glasses on him and determined it was a shooter buck. He went into the same area of brush I saw the does running thru and hung up. Couldn't see him anymore so after a bit I rattled again. He still didn't show so after a couple of min. I figured he must have followed the scent of the does out into the harvested corn field. I was just about to get down and go check the field when I saw him coming my way. When he got close he looked right at me and stopped. Bobbed his head up and down a few times but then turned and offered me a decent shot through a gap in the tree limbs and brush. Pulled the release and heard the arrow hit him. As he spun and took off I saw the shaft sticking out and thought it was a little far back. He raced back the way he came and I saw him go down about 120-130 yds away. I got down and slowly headed to where I last saw him. I spotted him just as he saw me. He jumped up and took off. I found my broken arrow and the dark blood on it indicated a kidney shot. I backed out and waited until morning praying the cyotes wouldn't find him. Next morning I struggled to find any blood but found just enough to track him to a small wood lot. Then it vanished so I called my brother to help me look. Finally found him about 10:00 A.M. in an area we had passed by within 10yds. of 2 or 3 times. Added a couple of trail camera pics.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

skiff said:


> Managed to bag a decent 10 pointer I have been hunting this morning!


Very nice!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice buck and story!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats love reading the stories


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great read. Appreciate you sharing your story. Congrats again.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on a nice buck


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice buck and story. The pics show that you have more bucks coming along for future hunts. Nice!


----------

